# Metallic tilit panel exterior



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

Full exterior carried out in Resene water borne metallic paint. New Zealand paint ... Awesome stuff! 

33x 4L cans. 



















































































Very difficult job, I learnt a lot.

Conditions need to be perfect!!

Prep and patch
4 coat system required

Massive patch job... Silicone all over the panels

Weather was horrible ... Wind and rain, unusually crappy for Brisbane 

Unfortunately there was no direct sun light at the time I snapped the photos, it was over cast.

But you get the idea, once the sunlight hits the building it looks amazing


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That looks great. Nice job. I haven't used any Metallic paints yet.


----------

